# Beeman 1048 For rabbits ?????



## Sicko (May 17, 2007)

Hey everyone its my first post im just getting involved in the sport purchased a BeeMan 1048 .177 pellet size claims to shoot 495 fps havent had a chance to fire it yet. I would like anyones review on this airrifle and if any one can tell me is it capable of killing rabbits ??? thanks for your time!! :beer: :beer: had a hard time finding links to pics srry


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

umm I have no espierence with it but if it says 400 something then it is probally closer to 300 and olny tin can worthy


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

stick to smallbirds


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I would stick to paper targets and tin cans with that kind of fps. If you want to hunt rabbits and small game with a pellet rifle, you should look into purchasing a .22 caliber. If you look back and read some threads you should find all of the information and more that you need.
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

You could hunt pocket gophers with it. Ther like a stretched out mouse with lines along their back. If your going to hunt rabbits you would probably want something with 1000 or more.


----------



## Sicko (May 17, 2007)

thanks for the comments ill probibly try to get my hands on a more powerful gun


----------



## CROSSMAN_JUNKIE (May 19, 2007)

yes i know my name is crossman junkie.. but i own a winchester 1000x.. which is actually a daisy in (literally) cammo :lol: , but anyway.. its also a .177 caliber air rifle break barrel single shot, capable of 1000 fps muzzle velocity, i use skenco pellets when it comes to those pesky squirrels.. if you grease em up with some gunslick graphite lube.. its increases the muzzle velocity by about 150 to 200 fps depending on the distance and weather.. i personaly couldnt beleive it untill i tested my rifle 50 yards away.. timed it from the trigger pull to the impact.. and the distance was alot shorter with the gunslick in the barrel.. now u really wanna challenge.. use gammo steel shot bb's fill the barrel with gunslick to hold the BB in there.. sounds just like a 17 hmr or a .22, i dont know of any retail stores that carry the skenco pellets yet.. but i highly recomend pyramidair.com.. its the only website i will ever use for refference or purchasing air guns and airgun accessories ill tell ya whhhhat(hank hill).......


----------

